# April Throwdown Voting.



## bmudd14474

1) Smoked Kabobs/Pepper Boats filled with Baby Bella Mushrooms, Cherry Tomatoes with Pineapple Rings
View media item 218799
2) Chiles Rellenos.  stuffed with a Blackbean-Corn Salsa along with some Queso Fresco.  Finished with a Strawberry-Mango salad.
View media item 218802
3) Smoked Red Bell Peppers, stuffed with shrimp jambalaya, mixed with cheddar and parmesan cheeses.
View media item 218803
4) Fire roasted green,red, and jalopeno peppers, smoked over applewood chips with pulled pork,Jeff's sauce, avacodo slices, and sour cream on a in homemade a taco salad shell
View media item 218804
5) BBQ smoked ribs marinated in smoked Roasted Red Pepper Coulis and Adobo seasoning Dry rubbed
View media item 218805
6) Smoked Bell Pepper Lasagna- Smoked bell peppers as the noodled and topped with smoked Mozzarella.
View media item 218835
7)"Cincinnati Style Chili" Homemade spaghetti made with cold smoked roasted red pepper dough in alfredo sauce. Brisket chili con carne.Cold smoked shredded mild cheddar. Dollop of sour cream. Cold smoked candied jalapenos. Pickled red onion bundled with cold smoked roasted poblano strips. Cold smoke "branded" mozzarella block 
View media item 218809
8) Jalapenos stuffed with Pepperjack Cheese, wrapped in a thin sliced chicken breast, wrapped in hickory smoked bacon with a chipotle cajun seasoning. Served with sauteed kale, smoked jalapenos and hickory smoked bacon
View media item 218822
9) Cognac & Thai Chili glazed Chicken Stuffed with bell pepper and Fontina cheese,  Topped with a smoked red pepper cream sauce and served with smoked jalapeno & corn Guacamole. Sides: Rice Pilaf stuffed smoked pepper , Asparagus with smoked pepper band.
View media item 218827
10) Pulled Pork Stuffed Pablano Pepper: Grilled Pablano Pepper stuffed with Pulled Pork finished with a Smoked Jalapeno Chimichurri Sauce Topped with Queso Chihuahua. Served with a Scratch Mole Poblano Sauce and Sweet Corn Pudding.
View media item 218831
11) Reverse-seared French cut bone-n Ribeye steak rubbed with ground hickory smoked chipotles (home smoked), garlic, and peanut oil and lathered with homemade three pepper jelly (Jalapeno, Serrano and Mexican Red pepper).  A twice-smoked stuffed potato and a spring mix salad with blackberries and goat cheese round out the plate. 
View media item 218833
12) Inside Out and Smoked Stuffed Roasted Red Pepper Fatty! 
Fire Roasted Red Pepper, Arborio Rice, Sauted Spanish Onion and Locatelli Romano cheese stuffed inside an Italian Sausage-Bacon Weave Fatty
View media item 218834
13) THE SOUTHWEST CHICKEN COOP! The Rooster-Boneless marinated chicken breast stuffed with button portabellos, habenaro and sweet pepper rings, minced garlic and sharp chedder. Tied shut with butchers twine topped with secret spices and crerry smoked to a nice golden haze.
The hen. A large green bell capped and layered with mozzerella grilled chicken tenderloin and sharp chedder. Topped with sliced ports and diced habenaros and a bacon cap. 
The chicks. Topped and cleaned jalapenos stuffed with motzerella and shredded grilled chicken tenderloin. A bacon wrap and smoked to a gooey perfection.
Served with homeade spicy jalapeno salsa canned from last years crops.
View media item 218836


----------



## jarjarchef

Some good lookin food out there!!!! Great job to all!


----------



## daveomak

Imaginative use of peppers for sure.....   Great looking food .....  I'm impressed with the dishes.....  Another tough decision...   

Great job everyone !!!

Dave


----------



## seenred

Man, tough decision...there are a lot of very creative and tasty looking entries!

Kudos to all...

Red


----------



## smokefever

Awesome entries!!  This was definitely a fun one to do


----------



## kathrynn

Beautiful Job everyone!  Going to be hard to vote!  Can I pick everyone?  lol  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## michael ark

Looks like you were all winners of great meals.


----------



## sound1

Great job folks!!  The creative bar gets raised again.


----------



## sgtmonte

Holy Smoked Peppers, Batman...all these entries look delicious.


----------



## ironmike

Amazing looking food! Very tough choices!


----------



## Bearcarver

Tough Vote!!!

All look Outstanding!!!

Bear


----------



## JckDanls 07

WOW..  do all these look like they could end up on my table..  or what...

ummm...  I don't see the magic word in pic 13 tho...   ?????????


----------



## big game cook

JckDanls 07 said:


> WOW.. do all these look like they could end up on my table.. or what...
> 
> ummm... I don't see the magic word in pic 13 tho... ?????????


took me a bit to find it too. look at the peppers on the rear of the dish. clicking on pics enlarges them.

wow. everyone did outstanding!!!


----------



## JckDanls 07

big game cook said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.. do all these look like they could end up on my table.. or what...
> 
> 
> ummm... I don't see the magic word in pic 13 tho... ?????????
> 
> 
> 
> took me a bit to find it too. look at the peppers on the rear of the dish. clicking on pics enlarges them.
> 
> wow. everyone did outstanding!!!
Click to expand...


OK..  my bad...  thanks for pointing it out


----------



## zahlgren

Everyone did great! Tough call!


----------



## lowesdadof3

Great job everyone it all looks great!


----------



## redwood carlos

Everything looks great! You all really came through.

I definitely want to make some Pulled Pork Stuffed Peppers.

Love the PEPPERHEAD Cheese. Nice job.

And some of the staging is just fantastic.

Thanks for putting this together, and thanks to the participants for sharing.


----------



## foamheart

LOL.... The pictures are great, but the descriptions........ my mouth was watering just reading those!

Wow do you guys get serious. I wouldn't back away from any of 'em, dang ... I didn't think I could have a higher respect for the cooks, nay, chefs onboard here. I am blown away. Totally awesome entries! 

Thinking of changing my screen name now to "Grasshopper".


----------



## smokeusum

Wow!! And absolutely awesome presentations! Thought I'd logged onto the Cooking Network channel for a second!


----------



## realtorterry




----------



## dgilley

I am totally blown away by the recipies and presentations.

I my humble opinon, every entry is a winner.

Very impressive and very difficult to vote.


----------



## rabbithutch

Every one of them is a winner!

I won't tell which one I voted for . . .  (but it was plated on dish just like ours!)


----------



## driedstick

they should all be scratched from the TD  just TOOOOOO good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  GREAT JOB EVERYONE 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Man this would be hard to decide.


----------



## so ms smoker

With every throwdown I am amazed at the ingenuity of the contestants! I always think I had a good idea, and then I see the entries and say 'WOW' !

   Mike


----------



## mccaf

I vote 11

but I can not get to the poll. (java error)

Great pics!

I'm down with the next one, look out


----------



## vaquero01

This is why I bow down in deference and will never submit an entry. I love to cook and love to smoke, I'm not bragging at all, but it is a cold day in Hades when I pull something from the grill less than great. But for all that, when it comes to creative presentation (I mean c'mon there was a baby chicken in one pic!!!!) I am a complete and utter fool. 

 Awesome job all, I appreciate the time and effort y'all put into them. Certainly magazine worthy. 

For me, I guess I will have to be satisfied with being beer worthy.


----------



## corbin2234

So, just out of curiosity, when do we all take one big road trip for the taste testing?


----------



## snowdog71

Great job everybody, everything looks amazing. French cut bone in ribeye, can I come to your next cookout?


----------



## john21wall

everything looks very tasty


----------

